# Tires For My 21rs



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

My tires on my 2006 OB are showing more wear than I think they should in 5K miles ( half worn ), what would be a good replacement ? As I'm sitting here the DW asked me if we had the tires that had been recalled , I never heard of it ! She says she read about the recall here , anybody got the skinny on aq tire recall ?

Thanks , Dan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Pinned threads here

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showforum=4


----------



## sabjr (Sep 17, 2007)

The tires on my 25RSS won't hold air and they are wearing bad. Both the outside and inside tread is almost gone after our last trip (2200 miles) Had to put air in them 3 times in one week. My brother in law said that a radial tire will give me better gas mileage and is more safe. I too could use some advice on new tires. Thanks


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I researched tires a little while ago, maxxis and titan's get good reviews. We have goodyear marathon's and a kenda (division of cooper) on our utility trailer at work, all seem to be wearing well. Goodyear marathon's seem to be hit or miss as well as duro's, I had very good luck with my duro's and duro makes a radial now.

My hunch is the closer the tire is run to it's max weight rating, the more problems seem to crop up. A lot of the problems with tires here on the boards seem to be with the heavier outbacks that have tires that are loaded close to their rating. Not always the case though as the OP is having wear problems with the lightest of the outbacks but it seems to be mostly with the heavier trailers.

What did I choose? My mechanic was going to get me titan's but some brand called BCT was delivered instead, they're radials so I went with them, over 1k miles on them and they are holding up fine so far.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I put radials on mine last year and put over 8000 miles last summer with great reviews. No problems running 70 mph in 115 degree heat. The trailer also handled better, I believe the stronger sidewall helps with sway and handling.

John


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I put radials on mine last year and put over 8000 miles last summer with great reviews. No problems running 70 mph in 115 degree heat. The trailer also handled better, I believe the stronger sidewall helps with sway and handling.
> 
> John


What Brand/model #
I am in the same boat.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I replaced my DURO tires with Goodyear Marathon Radials earlier this year. My original set of DUROs lasted over five years but exhibited poor wear characteristics (outside cupping, uneven treads). So far the radial Marathons have worked very well. I did have them balanced when they were installed and they are inflated with Nitrogen. Also, I went from a 205/75 14 to a 215/75R14, increasing the load capability, decreasing the RPMs and I hope the heat build up. I was very, very blessed to have won a Tire Monitoring System at the Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally at TopSail so I can attest that they hold their air very well, the temperature buildup is uniform and the tire pressure is consistent. I do not see any signs of excessive or unexpected wear. The tires now have about 800 miles on them and I am happy.

At that same rally one of our campers blew out a Maxxis on the way there. I don't know the particulars but I believe his was caused by road hazard.

Reverie


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

See if you can find Tow Master-Tires. that's what I replaced my Duro's with and I extremely happy with them.

Walter


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I replaced my Milestars with Maxxis radials. What the others have said about them is what I have experienced also. The pull is smoother and more stable. Mileage is also up (1mpg maybe) although I cannot quantify that statement as my odometer only comes on periodically. I wouldn't go back. Huge improvement.

-CC


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I replaced my Duro's with Maxxis 8008 ST Radials as well. I didn't have a chioce at the time because the Duro's were falling apart, but I'm glad I made the switch!

I got mine online at Tires Easy for a whole lot less than they are offered for on the Maxxis site.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

4ME said:


> I put radials on mine last year and put over 8000 miles last summer with great reviews. No problems running 70 mph in 115 degree heat. The trailer also handled better, I believe the stronger sidewall helps with sway and handling.
> 
> John


What Brand/model #
I am in the same boat.
[/quote]

The brand I bought is Westlake. I used the same size tires as stock. My local dealer told me he has never had a return from failure or a warranty issue


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I replaced my tires 2 years ago after 2 of the Mission ones failed on a trip to Yellowstone. I also got the Maxxis 8008 ST Radials (215/75-14) and they've been doing very well for about 4,000 miles.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

camping479 said:


> I researched tires a little while ago, maxxis and titan's get good reviews. We have goodyear marathon's and a kenda (division of cooper) on our utility trailer at work, all seem to be wearing well. Goodyear marathon's seem to be hit or miss as well as duro's, I had very good luck with my duro's and duro makes a radial now.
> 
> My hunch is the closer the tire is run to it's max weight rating, the more problems seem to crop up. A lot of the problems with tires here on the boards seem to be with the heavier outbacks that have tires that are loaded close to their rating. Not always the case though as the OP is having wear problems with the lightest of the outbacks but it seems to be mostly with the heavier trailers.
> 
> ...


Let's hope "BCT" isn't Bad Chinese Tires!

Sluggo


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Do you research on your tire choice. I know the choices are more limited on 15" and smaller tires, however, try to get a national brand hat can be replaced while on the road. PCM Check out this link:

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2007...hina_tires.html


----------

